# Xavier Woods To Lead A New Stable



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Definitely intrigued. LOVED Xavier Woods' mic work.


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cuz they're black. Pffftch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Xavier Woods NOT jobbing?
Ryder and Ziggler WINNING?

Twilight Zone Raw rolls on...


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Might as well throw in R-Truth...maybe Mark Henry comes back and becomes the leader since he was in the original


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



jay321_01 said:


> Cuz they're black. Pffftch
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Xavier Woods himself tweeted about the idea back in May

https://twitter.com/XavierWoodsPhD/status/466045958753886208


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I'm marking out so hard. I hope something good comes out of this and they don't become a jobber fraction. Both Kofi and Big E need some shaking up and all there can use a push or some sort.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

*This explains the Mark Henry heel turn the dirtsheets wrote about.*










*WE ARE THE NATION...of Humiliation.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

xavier woods is actually a very articulate guy and could be great on the mic. this is a good move for him. i hope that it works out.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Yea, they were hinting at something like this for a while. I thought so anyway. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Im diggin it. Intrigued indeed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Needs Mark Henry


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Woods cut a good promo I thought against CJ Parker two weeks ago on NXT. He's pretty decent. Nation 2.0? We'll see, definitely interested to see where this goes...


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

pleaaaaaaaaaaase mark henry return as the leader!!!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Don't with THE CAUSE, BREHS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I like that they are finally using Woods, the guy has talent. Was confused why they called him up only to give him shit. This should be interesting but not sure who they'll feud against. 

Why would Big E and Kofi join though Didn't they just lose clean or was there cheating?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Hoping Titus joins. Shame they did this after JTF left.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



ctorresc04 said:


> Definitely intrigued. LOVED Xavier Woods' mic work.


Good work by him. He came off like a reincarnated Clarence Mason. Interesting was the dorky look he was rocking to come out say something so strong, though.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

now I just need r truth to join he wasn't there cause he was working on albulm tonight cant wait till next week


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I'm all for this. For too long white supremacy has had a stranglehold on wrestle. The original NOD were able to make strides, but the business as regressed. It is time for a change and for Kofi and Big E's characters be shaken up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

*Please include Titus O'Neil WWE *


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Kofi as a fucking heel :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Yes digin this as well, would prefer Titus to Mark or R-Truth. Keep it fresh, not a retread.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



imWAYova said:


> Im diggin it. Intrigued indeed.


Me too. Mark Henry needs to be the leader.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I'd be so down for Nation 2.0


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

*Bring back JTG.*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I am f'n pumped about this as they're one of my favorite stables. Henry & Truth, come on home.


----------



## This.Is.Sting. (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Malcom Xavier Woods?


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

This indeed does look interesting i know people has been calling for a faction like this for years. They have enough Black wrestlers to pull it off if this is actually what thye is going for. But please oh please put Mark Henry in it as the leader and maybe Titus too. Xavier Woods look like he is going to be a great mouthpiece


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I don't remember NOD being 3 jobbers?


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Just because they all are black doesn't make them NOD 2.0...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

i wonder if xavier will play the clarence mason role or he'll be wrestling too. interesting direction for him.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



NasNYG567 said:


> Just because they all are black doesn't make them NOD 2.0...


Pretty sure Xavier Woods tweeted about the idea a few months back


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

put in r truth and mark henry and im happy r truth would add great mic skills and he could add a rap lol


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Resist said:


> Pretty sure Xavier Woods tweeted about the idea a few months back


here you go...

https://twitter.com/XavierWoodsPhD/status/466045958753886208


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Bring back Ron Simmons as a mentor and call it DAMNNation.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

It's happening!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I'd say bring Mark Henry into the fold as the leader while Woods and Kofi goes for the tag team titles plus Big E starts becoming dominate again.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Damn, now I know how people could be fooled by Superman. A pair of glasses, a suit and I didn't know it was Xavier Woods.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I'm never defending WWE against allegations of racism ever again fpalm


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I'd say bring Mark Henry into the fold as the leader while Woods and Kofi goes for the tag team titles plus Big E starts becoming dominate again.


Woods is taking the manager role here.

Kofi and Big E will likely be the tag team.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

And oh yeah, they're gonna someone like this in the group, too:


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Titus O'neil should join, he's been going to waste as well.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Should be 4 members


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Xavier Woods, 5'11 205lbs
Kofi Kingston, 6'0 212lbs
Big E Langston, 5'11 290lb
Othello , 7'0 310lbs ( http://i.imgur.com/Apdg2DP.jpg )

Make it 4 members tho


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Please just don't let R-Truth ruin this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Now just add Titus and have Henry come back to lead. Love it, very excited.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Phantomdreamer said:


> I don't remember NOD being 3 jobbers?


Because they weren't. They were arguably stronger than the DX army


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

:yes
still need mark henry though.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Great move. Even though it doesn't necessarily work as well in this era, with the recent controversy on how WWE treats black people (I personally think it's all rubbish, honestly), they can capitalize on this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

It would be a genuinely good move for WWE to go along with this, with the recent "racist" claims some news networks are claiming. Hope it is NOD type stable, looking forward to it.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I hope Bo Dallas joins it.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



watts63 said:


> And oh yeah, they're gonna someone like this in the group, too:


Heath Slater would fit.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Titus and Mark plz plz plz plz plz

PLZ


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



The XL said:


> Titus and Mark plz plz plz plz plz
> 
> PLZ


Yup, perfect. R Truth should be first victim.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I hate all u r truth haters he is a golden boy on mic and I hope they don't bring mark henry no old guys lets start fresh 2.0 not 1.9 bring titus as a mid card xaiver manager kofi and big e tag teams and r truth as top guy *then give them all belts :shocked:*


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



ctorresc04 said:


> Heath Slater would fit.


I was thinking heath slater as well...watch him get amnesia and think he's floe rida


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Perfect next feud for The Wyatts.

:vince5


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Batz said:


> It would be a genuinely good move for WWE to go along with this, with the recent "racist" claims some news networks are claiming. Hope it is NOD type stable, looking forward to it.


You know an All-black stable whether it's serious or non-serious is still pretty racist right? I mean, the ONLY reason why those three are together is because their black. That by itself is inherently racist. Putting them in a stable is racist. Honestly speaking, jobbing them out and keeping the in the undercard is actually less racist than putting them in a stable together JUST because they're black.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Bring back Abraham Washington to manage them.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I might be the first person to call this a rip-off of TNA's faction consisting of MVP, Lashley, and Kenny King.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

My biggest question is right now.. who are they going after? are they going after the Authority? that storyline is already crowded as hell.. Are they just going to whip on people randomly for weeks? Ambrose is already doing that gig.. What's the game here?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



christien62 said:


> I hate all u r truth haters he is a golden boy on mic and I hope they don't bring mark henry no old guys lets start fresh 2.0 not 1.9 bring titus as a mid card xaiver manager kofi and big e tag teams and r truth as top guy *then give them all belts :shocked:*


> Says no old guys

> Doesn't realize R-Truth is in his 40s



> I might be the first person to call this a rip-off of TNA's faction consisting of MVP, Lashley, and Kenny King.


Holy shit, this made me shit my pants.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Reaper said:


> You know an All-black stable whether it's serious or non-serious is still pretty racist right? I mean, the ONLY reason why those three are together is because their black. That by itself is inherently racist. Putting them in a stable is racist. Honestly speaking, jobbing them out and keeping the in the undercard is actually less racist than putting them in a stable together JUST because they're black.


thats why they'll add heath slater or Bo Dallas or some odd shit like that..anyways i want them to do this badly because it'll open a massive can of worms against WWE.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Just great! They are going to feud with the big WHITE names who will be brainwashed by the KKK! I don't like this at all! They could job to Cena, the Big Show and some white nobodies!:cuss:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Could this be the next step for Swagger after Rusev? Thats immediatly what I thought of......


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

I've been calling for a Kofi heel turn for months. Finally, the shit might happen. Xavier was excellent on the mic. Get Titus O'Neil and Mark Henry in on this... :mark:

And please no R-Truth. His rapping is a joke. It would turn into a comedy stable. Fast.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

Who plays the Owen Hart Blackheart role?

He was not a nugget, you know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*










Every week plz.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> I've been calling for a Kofi heel turn for months. Finally, the shit might happen. Xavier was excellent on the mic. Get Titus O'Neil and Mark Henry in on this... :mark:
> 
> And please no R-Truth. His rapping is a joke. It would turn into a comedy stable. Fast.


Ive wanted Kofi to turn for so long! Not very many Kofi marks on here ive noticed. :lol I really hope WWE doesnt fuck this angle up! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

It's nice that they got something for Woods, Kofi, & Big E. Don't know what they're doing with this which makes it a whole lot better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> And please no R-Truth. His rapping is a joke. It would turn into a comedy stable. Fast.


If we got a heel R-Truth then I would be happy with him in this stable. Heel R-Truth was very good.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> And please no R-Truth. His rapping is a joke. It would turn into a comedy stable. Fast.


R-Truth have played that role before...





All I ask for is to keep lil' Jimmy in a closet and never come back out.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

More like j.o.b squad 2.0.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



The Zeitgeist said:


> I might be the first person to call this a rip-off of TNA's faction consisting of MVP, Lashley, and Kenny King.


:done :Jordan


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

If the fans can cheer for racist Uncle Zeb, they could back him up against this new faction.
I can accuse the WWE of being racists, but I am not a racist. But if they bring back the DOA and make them white supremacists, I won't watch anymore!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

These guys aint The Shield, they be working *The Field*.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I hate that Kofi is in it though. I would say Xavier Woods as the mouthpiece, and Big E & Titus O'neil as the wrestlers. Maybe they can add Mark Henry too. I just can't see Kofi as a heel.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*

So, who are they going to face - the Wyatt's?

God. Imagine the shitstorm that would create. fpalm


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Put in Titus, Otunga, and prolly Henry to complete the stable.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



christien62 said:


> now I just need r truth to join he wasn't there cause he was working on albulm tonight cant wait till next week


Pretty sure I saw Truth in the backstage scene with Jericho. He's just not in it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



IDONTSHIV said:


> These guys aint The Shield, they be working *The Field*.


:kg1

This is exactly what we're fighting against, BROTHAS. :thecause


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



rakija said:


> So, who are they going to face - the Wyatt's?
> 
> God. Imagine the shitstorm that would create. fpalm


Nothing better than a good ol' race war.


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Titus will be included in this faction since he's in Omega Psi Phi.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

The person that i'm happy for the most out of this is Kofi because hes been stale for a long, long time. Midcard championship reigns that were meaningless.. random matches that meant nothing. Dare I say that I haven't been interest in Kofi since the days of Air Boom. A heel turn was a long time coming for him... and Big E just sucked as a face. So i'm all for this. Now they just need to grab Henry (the veteran) and Titus.. (as much as I am not a fan of him, it would be a good fit) to be the big guys of the group if indeed they are going for NoD 2.0.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



watts63 said:


> Nothing better than a good ol' race war.


lol the funniest part about that is all three groups were heel. I love how they cheered the Hart Foundation when they came out, and then started booing Bret during his promo lol

DX went hard on Bret and the Foundation lmfao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

It's going to be hilarious when in three months everyone's calling this stable the black version of 3MB and want them to break up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



rakija said:


> So, who are they going to face - the Wyatt's?
> 
> God. Imagine the shitstorm that would create. fpalm


wait until the 13th Amendment on a Pole match.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Bring back Hall Of Pain Henry, bring back Conspiracy Theorist Truth :mark: :mark: :mark:

The only weak link would be Kofi and his bland ass. Let's see if he can turn himself into something interesting like those other two did.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

No idea why everyone's thinking that this is going to be anything more than a joke stable that's just gonna be taking 3MB's place :draper2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

This is definitely one of the more interesting angles happening on RAW right now, hopefully it actually goes somewhere. And Woods was actually surprisingly good on the mic, I was not expecting him to cut a promo as strongly as he did. Very impressive.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys really think WWE will have a stable full of black guys and just have them job? They would never.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> You guys really think WWE will have a stable full of black guys and just have them job? They would never.


They probably think that since the original NOD launched The Rock, this one will magically convert Big E into the Rock :lol


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



DashingRKO said:


> Bring back Abraham Washington to manage them.


It'll never happen after the whole mess with Linda McMahon, but I would mark out big time if he came back. The Prime Time Players lost so much momentum when he got fired, and never recovered.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I'll wait to see what they actually do with this before I'm quick to judge/criticize.

I'm down for anything that involves Kofi turning heel though.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

They gon do all the taking! That's all we need to know for now. And they're gonna need Titus.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

It's either sink-or-swim for Woods now.

Definitely intrigued by this as well. Gives them all something to do at least.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Throw them all in there truth, Henry, Titus, and khali!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They nee Titus. He has to join. Fuck R Truth


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Nation of Bolievers. 

It's perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

They will feud with HHH over who is the true blackface of the WWE. I wont bet The Field. My money is on this guy:


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Resist said:


> Might as well throw in R-Truth...maybe Mark Henry comes back and becomes the leader since he was in the original


Rumour was that Mark Henry would turn face, this makes sense


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

*TITUS NEEDS TO BE APART OF THIS GROUP.*


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

The group will have identical philosophies as Nation of Domination, but with Woods being its mouthpiece or leader, chances are it will also be more than just about racism.

I doubt it will be called Nation of Domination as this new group is likely meant to promote Xavier Woods and it kind of can't promote him if it has an old name. Anyone have any ideas what this group could be called if it's not Nation of Domination?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

How would you guys feel about a diva joining the group? No?

These guys really better run with this. They have a huge chance to get over and make themselves long term stars. Hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> How would you guys feel about a diva joining the group? No?


Imagine if they have open invites for people to join and Eva Marie gets rejected?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

NapperX said:


> Imagine if they have open invites for people to join and Eva Marie gets rejected?



:booklel oh shit. They crowd would love that. I'd be weak as hell.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> How would you guys feel about a diva joining the group? No?


I'm cool with Naomi or Alicia being aboard, but fuck Cameron.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

watts63 said:


> I'm cool with Naomi or Alicia being aboard, but fuck Cameron.



Yeah those are the two I was thinking. Cameron would not fit at all. I think Naomi joining is not to far fetched tbh.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Titus O'Neil needs to be in this group. And no to R-Truth. He's not needed. Xavier Woods' mic work was excellent in the promo so this new group will be intriguing to see. It's a shame this stable is created after JTG's release.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Titus O'Neil needs to be in this group. And no to R-Truth. He's not needed. Xavier Woods' mic work was excellent in the promo so this new group will be intriguing to see. It's a shame this stable is created after JTG's release.



All this. Im not her for truth tbh


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

+1 on the Titus idea
No need for Truth at all


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Henry, Big E, Titus, Kofi, Xavier as the mouthpiece, Alicia. My God, that would actually be an awesome mid-card stable.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I don't think its a good idea to band all the black guys together and have them say they had enough or were being held back. WWE is basically admitting they are racist and using it in a storyline.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Next week, nothing will happen, no new angle(s), no new members will be added, and this whole thread would have been pointless.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

This could explain Big E's new pastor voice. I like to see Xavier Woods getting more screen time; he's got definite potential and I actually quite like his new theme song ("Who's The Man")
That preacher voice and those Malcolm X glasses though, this is gonna be one big outdated stereotype. :kobe9
NAACP complained about the Nation Of Domination, so WWE should be careful going into this one.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



₵A$H®;37109402 said:


> *Please include Titus O'Neil WWE *


I agree 100%.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

skarvika said:


> This could explain Big E's new pastor voice. I like to see Xavier Woods getting more screen time; he's got definite potential and I actually quite like his new theme song ("Who's The Man")
> 
> That preacher voice and those Malcolm X glasses though, this is gonna be one big outdated stereotype. :kobe9
> 
> NAACP complained about the Nation Of Domination, so WWE should be careful going into this one.



Maybe they'll add a white guy? Lol


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> I don't think its a good idea to band all the black guys together and have them say they had enough or were being held back. WWE is basically admitting they are racist and using it in a storyline.


But having all your black wrestlers be used as jobbers doesn't send the same message? It's about time they address the elephant in the room because people are really starting to question them, that article in the ATL Journal really raised some eyebrows. As a black man i'm sick of seeing every black wrestler dance, rap, smile or get their ass kicked.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

c


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



darksideon said:


> But having all your black wrestlers be used as jobbers doesn't send the same message? It's about time they address the elephant in the room because people are really starting to question them, that article in the ATL Journal really raised some eyebrows. As a black man i'm sick of seeing every black wrestler dance, rap, smile or get their ass kicked.



This.

Can you link me to the article?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



darksideon said:


> But having all your black wrestlers be used as jobbers doesn't send the same message? It's about time they address the elephant in the room because people are really starting to question them, that article in the ATL Journal really raised some eyebrows. As a black man i'm sick of seeing every black wrestler dance, rap, smile or get their ass kicked.


well the best thing to do would be to push someone naturally as a main event to shut people up.

and its not just black guys that are stereotyped in the WWE. I keep seeing people posting this. 

ITS EVERYONE THAT IS A MINORITY OR STANDS OUT IN ANY WAY.

You're Irish? Say hi to Green, Pints, and Leprechauns.
English? Stuck up. drinks tea, and loves the queen.

Its been that way forever in the WWE.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> Maybe they'll add a white guy? Lol


Well the original Nation had Owen Hart for a while so... :romo3

Unless he was just teaming with them because of their mutual dislike of DX :floyd3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

None of those guys are worth a damn in their current roles. Might as well shake things up. I'm intrigued by a Kofi heel turn and Woods impressed me on the mic tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

a storyline for kofi? :faint:

maybe a gimmick change or possible heel turn as well? :faint:

they should feud with the wyatts.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> Maybe they'll add a white guy? Lol


You might be on to something...


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

One day, Bo should wear an afro wig, dress up like a gangster, and paint his face Black to try to join this faction which results him getting beat up.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I don't know why you guys want Henry. He's retiring soon. Personally prefer Titus to be in this. An NOD2.0 is flawless and needed for a while. Xavier Woods is the perfect person to get it started too. Kids been sucking rope too long.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



HoundsofJustice23 said:


> One day, Bo should wear an afro wig, dress up like a gangster, and paint his face Black to try to join this faction which results him getting beat up.


That's not a bad idea actually. Kind of like when he tried to emulate R-Truth's mannerisms.:
They'd never let that happen in today's WWE though, and also Goldust already did it...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I'm not a big fan of gimmicks centering around race or nationality. Having said that, Xavier did a really good job on the mic. Also, I hope this stable can get Titus O'Neil a push.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so glad i'm not the only one who's high on Titus. So much potential.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

There is an Instagram pic of these three huddled together. It was posted a week ago.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

They should name the group "**** Picnic". As a black man I'm thoroughly offended and ashamed of any black people that are for this. How is a racist gimmick supposed to temper allegations of racism in the company?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Kofi looking angry and "thinking" on Woods' words already made him more interesting.

Guys like those 3 are way too talented to just be jobbers. If more guys had even a passable storyline, there wouldn't be so much damn filler on Raw.

Color me intrigued.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

This only works if WWE doesn't pussify it. Woods needs to go HAM, and uncut.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This only works if WWE doesn't pussify it. Woods needs to go HAM, and uncut.



Yeah I hope its done right


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I am all for this. X was amazing on the mic last night for that promo. I can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Was never a fan of the original nation until rocky joined. 

Cant say im excited about this one either. 

Unless rocky joined again.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



DDJ1972 said:


> Was never a fan of the original nation until rocky joined.
> 
> Cant say im excited about this one either.
> 
> Unless rocky joined again.


What? How can you say that? For shame. Like remember the feud between the Nation and Ahmed Johnson?

Remember the Chicago Street Fight in WrestleMania 13?


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Best part of Raw - I was pleasantly surprised by Xavier Woods' mic skills.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Reaper said:


> You know an All-black stable whether it's serious or non-serious is still pretty racist right? I mean, the ONLY reason why those three are together is because their black. That by itself is inherently racist. Putting them in a stable is racist. Honestly speaking, jobbing them out and keeping the in the undercard is actually less racist than putting them in a stable together JUST because they're black.


This is actually pretty inaccurate. A stable comprised of all black wrestlers is in itself, not racist. There may be a racial undertone to it, but theres a huge difference between racial and racist.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Alicia fox and Titus must be in the group.

The new name should be Operation	
Of Domination.

O.O.D we take and then leave.

Nation.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Please please please! Add Titus O'niell. The guys mic work/charisma is amazing!

Also I'll admit I never have time to watch NXT so I've not seen much of Woods but I was impressed last night.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Is this going to be a real thing then?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is this going to be a real thing then?



We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Nation of Domination? Is that what they were going for? I honestly though he was trying to bring back Brother Love. How was this NOD?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Nation of Domination? Is that what they were going for? I honestly though he was trying to bring back Brother Love. How was this NOD?



What is Brother Love? 

Did you miss the whole segment? X's speech?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> What is Brother Love?
> 
> Did you miss the whole segment? X's speech?


Have you heard of Hulk Hogan before? Did you miss the whole 20th century?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Have you heard of Hulk Hogan before? Did you miss the whole 20th century?



No shit;Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Xavier Woods going for the Clarence Mason Role. I am intrigued by it, need Mark Henry though.

Also Heel Kofi :mark:


----------



## MantisARMS (Jun 9, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Have you heard of Hulk Hogan before? Did you miss the whole 20th century?



He's probably like 13. Who thinks Reigns is GOAT.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



MantisARMS said:


> He's probably like 13. Who thinks Reigns is GOAT.



I'm 15 and no I do not think that.

Making fun of me because I'm young? Sorry I'm not a fucking dinosaur like you guys. Dumbass


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I like the idea of them becoming a stable to help each other, whatever, but Nation of Domination 2014 is just not worth it.

I wonder if we can get Bryan, Brie, Ziggler and Big Show to become The Union 2014?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



MantisARMS said:


> He's probably like 13. Who thinks Reigns is GOAT.


OK sure but then I just look like an ass. That kid should youtube some Brother Love though. Xavier clearly stole his suit. I wasn't listening that close but I honestly though that's the gimmick he was bringing back when i watched. Didn't seem very Farooq-like.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Slater or Dallas would be hilarious choices for the white guy of the group, but they'd lead to it being a comedy stable. If any of the original NOD become involved in any way, I think they could bring in Tyson Kidd as that would be a perfect tie in with Owen.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

floyd2386 said:


> Slater or Dallas would be hilarious choices for the white guy of the group, but they'd lead to it being a comedy stable. If any of the original NOD become involved in any way, I think they could bring in Tyson Kidd as that would be a perfect tie in with Owen.



It'd have to be Slater, Dallas is doing to well on his own. But yeah Slater would play that role perfectly.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



floyd2386 said:


> Slater or Dallas would be hilarious choices for the white guy of the group, but they'd lead to it being a comedy stable. If any of the original NOD become involved in any way, I think they could bring in Tyson Kidd as that would be a perfect tie in with Owen.


Trust me. It's going to be a joke stable. They need a replacement jobber stable now that they've fired most of 3MB and Funkydactyls no longer exist.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If WWE turns this into a joke stable/job squad, I can't wait for the racist backlash and I will gladly join in on it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JohnCooley said:


> If WWE turns this into a joke stable/job squad, I can't wait for the racist backlash and I will gladly join in on it.


As I said before, it's already racist. Lumping blacks together just because they're black is racism. 

And I'm usually defending the WWE against allegations of racism. Now I'm wondering why I do that when they continue to pull shit like this fpalm


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get how this is racist at all.

By the looks of it WWE are looking for an African American stable so of course they are going to group black wrestlers together.

If anything it's challenging the previously laid down foundations that the WWE is racist.

The world racism is being thrown around too much in this thread.

It's more of a situation of type casting.
You're not gonna have Dolph Ziggler team up with Big E and Woods as it would make no sence.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

This looks promising. A heel turn for Kofi Kingston has been long overdue. This faction has potential.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

so this group will be heel or face? didn't see it


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



JY57 said:


> so this group will be heel or face? didn't see it


Heel. Woods said shaking hands and kissing babies hasn't got them anywhere.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Reaper said:


> As I said before, it's already racist. Lumping blacks together just because they're black is racism.
> 
> And I'm usually defending the WWE against allegations of racism. Now I'm wondering why I do that when they continue to pull shit like this fpalm


What are you talking about? I am white and I am tired of all white stables. Why is it that not a single fucking thing is said when a bunch of random, white, jobbers are put together? How about two random white guys as a tag team. Acolytes weren't good because they were white and black. They were good because they meshed perfectly together. Color has nothing to do with it. I am tired of their only being white tag teams, or stables. It's getting old. There is nothing racist about having an all black stable, that's just ridiculous. It's refreshing, and I hope these men can have some real television time.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

*ALRIGHT! BLACK GUYS! YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



leobeast said:


> Heel. Woods said shaking hands and kissing babies hasn't got them anywhere.


The real question will be who the random non black guy will be? lol. Remember Owen Hart in the Nation of Domination. My vote goes to Bo Dallas.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

truk83 said:


> The real question will be who the random non black guy will be? lol. Remember Owen Hart in the Nation of Domination. My vote goes to Bo Dallas.



It wont be Dallas. They don't have to so everything the exact same way y'know? They can just keep it all black.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just because a few black people join together in a stable doesn't mean there the nation of domination... Are non white people not allowed to be casually in a stable together. When we see a stable full of white people doesn't make them the four horseman 2.0. They could just be another team 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

They must have read that article :jordan


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I hope not. Pointing out people's race by lumping them together doesn't help anyone.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

*Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

The white suit, the glasses

3 educated black young athletes clearly been held down, should be really good, hope it picks up real momentum and and either of these guys could be WWE World Heavyweight Champion by 2016.

I just hope they dont go full fledge "Nation of Domination" because I dont see these 3 guys having anything in common with the rugged look of Faarooq, Kama, Mark Henry, etc



:dance


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Hope they have another name, don't want the same ideas recycled.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

J.O.B Squad Version 2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Better watch yo back, Rusev. :HHH2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't wait. Could be something special.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

New nation of domination? Nope.

New 3 man band? Yep.

This is still wwe. Vince Mcmahon is still owner. The same guy who walked up to Booker T and said " whats up my ....."

Yeah that guy. Don't get your hopes up. I see this going down as another crime time push. They will come out, look cool and crush some jobbers, then Cena will leech their popularity away until the group turns on eachother.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

I'm actually interested to see where this goes. Maybe this can help those guys turn their careers around and maybe wi some titles. It would actually be cool to see them as a NoD 2.0.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I'm really intrigued by this, hopefully Mark Henry joins them as the leader.


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Problem is it will be written by middle-aged white nerds & will come off horribly. Or maybe that racist Doc Hendrix will be writing the story.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Paladine said:


> New nation of domination? Nope.
> 
> New 3 man band? Yep.
> 
> ...


sorry man but just like my username says, The Kliq runs the biz now, Triple H has alot of pull and HHH is cool with Floyd Mayweather. He knows all about how "white fans want Floyd Mayweather dead" and maybe he can somehow transition Floyd's angle towards Big E, Xavier Woods, and Kofi Kingston

I just dont want them coming out in African clothes and crying injustice along the lines of "The Nation"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

If we get another Rock out of it, then awesome, but I don't see that.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

I wouldn't say I'm excited, but I'm definitely interested. I'm curious to see where this is going to go from here.


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Mark Henry needs to join up.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Need to add Titus and Henry and maybe booker T.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Paladine said:


> New nation of domination? Nope.
> 
> New 3 man band? Yep.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair Booker T called Hogan a .....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Oh my. How you people get your hopes up. It's like watching a battered woman continuing to make excuses for her abusive husband.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Replace The Shield? :lol

This will probably go nowhere, but at least they're attempting to do something with all three guys.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

We all know how much success Slater, McIntyre and Mahal got when they joined up after being directionless/jobbers for so long. Sky's the limit for this new group!

Yeah no, new group for the Wyatt Family to demolish in weekly 6-man tags.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Add all the African-American wrestlers to a stable! Separate but equal right?.... #comeonguys


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

3 man band baby


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

It's something for Kofi, I don't think he's ever had a storyline, has he?


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

LOL Kofi

Should be Titus and then, along with Big E, you would have two menacing members.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Three nobodies thrown together that'll go nowhere


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Nekomancer said:


> Need to add Titus and Henry and maybe booker T.


Yes, let's add Koko B. Ware while we're at it too.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

It's be rumored/mentioned Mark Henry is coming back to TV to join this stable. Him + Big E...maybe Titus in the future...this could be real good.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

hopefully this heel turn will ignite kofi's career and he'll be the breakaway from the group and get over... i like Kofi, he's pretty cool


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Reaper said:


> As I said before, it's already racist. Lumping blacks together just because they're black is racism.
> 
> And I'm usually defending the WWE against allegations of racism. Now I'm wondering why I do that when they continue to pull shit like this fpalm


would you say the wyatts are a racist group? what about DX? The Four Horseman?


by your logic, theres been plenty of groups that were "whites only" but are not considered racists in wrestling :cool2


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

That little troll, Kofi Midcarder 4 lyfe and Big Tit Langston, haha what a stable. Call'em The Oddities or something instead, haha would be like Zack Ryder, The Bunny, Damien Sandow grouped together and would set out to set the world on fire.

WWE will never replicate Nation of Domination, because they simply can't without every PC-media and sponsors would cry about it.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Nothing can replace the Shield, but they made a good start last night with Xavier, Kofi and Big E. They could do with two or more people though. Add R Truth, Titus O Neal and possibly Mark Henry and it could really be something.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Big E has potential the rest are jobbers.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Woods was great on mic very impressed  kofi as heel shouldve been done a LONG time ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

Exactly, people weren't calling those other groups racist so why is this a problem?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

Mark Henry doesn't fit. He's a former world champion and ECW champion. He's had feuds with Cena, Taker, Orton and Batista. He went over Ryback when Ryback was still viewed as a future world champion.

No one has suggested Darren Young. I guess openly gay black men don't apply.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Algernon said:


> *Mark Henry doesn't fit*. He's a former world champion and ECW champion. He's had feuds with Cena, Taker, Orton and Batista. He went over Ryback when Ryback was still viewed as a future world champion.
> 
> No one has suggested Darren Young. I guess openly gay black men don't apply.


He doesn't but lolblack so throw em in! fpalm


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They should name the group "**** Picnic". As a black man I'm thoroughly offended and ashamed of any black people that are for this. How is a racist gimmick supposed to temper allegations of racism in the company?


WTF are you talking about? This isn't suppose to temper racial allegations it's meant to expose the racism that has existed in the WWE. You being against this makes you look like the ****, because you seem to be against the idea of black wrestlers standing up for themselves and hiding the companies lack of diversity.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*

I don't get why so many are down on this stable before it has even begun. Wonder if this many people thought the shield would suck?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> would you say the wyatts are a racist group? what about DX? The Four Horseman?
> 
> 
> by your logic, theres been plenty of groups that were "whites only" but are not considered racists in wrestling :cool2


But The Wyatt Family's gimmick isn't 'LOLWE'REWHITE'. They have in-depth characters, same goes for the other factions you listed. Dumb comparison.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

*If Xavier Woods is involved, I can't see it being anything more than a replacement for 3MB*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*

I wouldn't go as far to say that African Americans can't team up together without it being racist. Kofi teaming up with R Truth isn't necessarily a racially based tag team. Even Prime Time Players is not racist. Well at least no more discriminatory than Stone Cold or Latino Heat. People portray exaggerated versions of themselves. Is it racist for SCSA to be portrayed as a *******? Or for Eddie to come to Mamacita and drive low riders?

In this case though it's clear that it's going to be motivated by racial politics.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Nekomancer said:


> I don't get why so many are down on this stable before it has even begun. Wonder if this many people thought the shield would suck?


Absolutely not.

Damn near everyone loved Ambrose/Rollins beforehand.

Kofi is universally reviled while Big E doesn't have many fans either. :lmao


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Kofi turning heel is good for bussines. 
Yoi will remember my words.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

next week ron simmons burns his DAMN shirt


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

This gimmick is sink or swim for all three guys...i'm a big fan of them but if they cannot get over with this then its over, i want to see the gimmick work and i can't wait to see where this leads to and i hope they put Titus in it and as for a white member theres only one man that can do it and thats Heath Slater


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

They need to bring Teddy Long into this. They could also use "Mack Militant" as their theme lol


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Algernon said:


> Mark Henry doesn't fit. He's a former world champion and ECW champion. He's had feuds with Cena, Taker, Orton and Batista. He went over Ryback when Ryback was still viewed as a future world champion.


True & all his frustrations he had was put into the Hall of Pain storyline, but I would like to see Henry give his stamp of approval towards Xavier's cause.



Algernon said:


> No one has suggested Darren Young. I guess openly gay black men don't apply.


No one is suggesting him because he's not entertaining in any shape of form. Titus actually is.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A Great New Stable to replace "The Shield"*



Algernon said:


> Mark Henry doesn't fit. He's a former world champion and ECW champion. He's had feuds with Cena, Taker, Orton and Batista. He went over Ryback when Ryback was still viewed as a future world champion.
> 
> No one has suggested Darren Young. I guess openly gay black men don't apply.


He should have beaten Cena for the WWE Title.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The XL said:


> He should have beaten Cena for the WWE Title.


No he shouldn't have. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



Parker said:


> No he shouldn't have.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, he should've. The swerve on Cena was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

I know Woods hasnt had many oppourtunites to prove it, but what he did on the mic last night didn't surprise me one bit. I knew when he was NXT that was super charismatic. Anyway, hopes this goes somewhere it could be something great.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

cuz xavier is da educated black guy


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Add R-Truth and you are complete!

Kofi Kingston Definitly needed this the most!

He has needed to turn heel the last few years!

So this is definitly refereshing Kofi, and for Xavier Woods, its good too!

I see that group taking the Tag Titles at Summerslam via Langston & Kofi!

I can also see Xavier Woods winning and unifying both the US and IC Titles at Summerslam...

I can actually see this group working!


----------



## Edge_ecution14 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

the next 3mb


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

make the wyatts the new DOA and del rio lead los boricuas :lol


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

excited to see where this goes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Henry - Leader, main event talent.
Big E - The muscle
Xavier - Mouthpiece.
Kofi - Mid card D-Lo of the group.

Could definitely bring back the edgy Truth we saw a few years back and could even add Titus for his charisma and strength.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Xavier Woods
R-Truth
Kofi Kingston
Big E. Langston
Jay Lethal

And there you go

They need to make this entirely different from NOD

and for O'Neil, the PTP needs to get back together as faces

however if you put Titus in the group, you need to add Darren Young too, neither has really done anything since the split!

This needs to be their own group, adding Henry would hurt that, that and you can now have the Henry v Langston feud!

And I dont expect Henry to wrestle too much longer as much as I love the Man.

and he is a surefire first ballott hall of famer!


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Imagine if the Shield still existed. Since they used to be corrupt cops, they could have been "racist" corrupt cops(without being obvious about it) at one point. That would have garnered so much heat. I doubt the Wwe would have had the balls to do that though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Can't wait to see Woods rock this badboy suit again..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

So is Xavier Woods the Clarence of the group?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Reaper said:


> You know an All-black stable whether it's serious or non-serious is still pretty racist right? I mean, the ONLY reason why those three are together is because their black. That by itself is inherently racist. Putting them in a stable is racist. Honestly speaking, jobbing them out and keeping the in the undercard is actually less racist than putting them in a stable together JUST because they're black.


so works of fiction about black power are racist?


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

I just hope "Creative" doesn't screw this up. Has a ton of potential though.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Blatant copy of TNA's current stable LOL

BIG E = Lashley
Xavier Woods - MVP (even dressing similar)
Kofi - Kenny King

Its normally the other way around, but wow really ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

For those of you that say "FUK R-TRUTH", I'm afraid I've got some bad news. :barrett


Xavier and Truth are friends(Kayfabe and Real-life...I think) so it's inevitable that HEEL Truth makes his triumphant return and joins the group.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

The way the commentators sold it was perfect. They really sold it to the audience that these guys won't take it any longer!

:lawler '...oh...'

:cole3 '...anyway! Earlier tonight on Raw...'

Anyway, hope they add a fourth guy. We've had too many three man stables the last few years, it's time to veer away from that template for once. Mark Henry is too old and he's fine by himself (plus he's injured every other month). It has to be Titus O'Neal.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

some people really show their age comparing this to whatever is going on in tna. what about the original nation of domination? so far xavier is clarence, big e is faarooq, and kofi, well he's closest to dlo.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

They should come out to this:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

I'd like to keep R Truth away from the group. Maybe even feud with them. I don't think you need every brother in the company being involved. It would be a good angle to have one or two that don't "buy in". 

Henry
Titus
Big E
Kofi
Woods

Perfect balance. That's a group that has the potential to do a lot of damage actually.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



MEMS said:


> I'd like to keep R Truth away from the group. Maybe even feud with them. I don't think you need every brother in the company being involved. It would be a good angle to have one or two that don't "buy in".
> 
> Henry
> Titus
> ...


Kofi is the one who is out of his element there. 

The man has NEVER been HEEL in his LIFE and I'm not sure he'd be a good one. 

Truth HAS been a heel and he's been a GOOD ONE. But ever since he got that Wellness-Violation(in which they basically cancelled his HEEL run and threw him back into "cringe-worthy FACE" land again), he's been an afterthought. 

I think he may "snap" again but this time into HEEL Truth TNA-style. 

Besides, let's take a look at that list of yours :


Henry
Titus
Big E
Kofi
Woods

As pointed out, Woods is going to be the Clarence Mason of the group except the man can wrestle as well. Big E, Titus, and Mark can bring the Muscle and the intimidation. 

What's Kofi going to bring? Flying around like some acrobat? That's not intimidating or badass. TRUTH has to(and will) be in the group whether Kofi is there or not. He brings an intimidating presence himself as a HEEL. 

I'm wondering just how they're going to do this in regards to Kofi. I just can't see it working or people buying his HEEL turn(if it happens)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



darksideon said:


> WTF are you talking about? This isn't suppose to temper racial allegations it's meant to expose the racism that has existed in the WWE. You being against this makes you look like the ****, because you seem to be against the idea of black wrestlers standing up for themselves and hiding the companies lack of diversity.


Yea because the WWE is going to shoot on themselves through this group and admit they've been racist right? The only way that would be remotely believable is if other minorities joined and the storyline actually elevated them. 

Otherwise it'll look like a bunch of black jobbers playing the race card and when they fail will only serve to validate in people's minds that the WWE is fair and equitable and the black guys just can't cut it.

This has the potential to be disastrous not just for these current guys careers but for all future black talent.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



MEMS said:


> I'd like to keep R Truth away from the group. Maybe even feud with them. I don't think you need every brother in the company being involved. It would be a good angle to have one or two that don't "buy in".
> 
> Henry
> Titus
> ...


Add Slater to the group and we're good!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



glenwo2 said:


> Kofi is the one who is out of his element there.
> 
> The man has NEVER been HEEL in his LIFE and I'm not sure he'd be a good one.
> 
> ...


Hate this reasoning. You need to be more open minded. This can be a new Kofi, something we haven't seen. Trash talking, high flying, and then hiding behind the big guys when push comes to shove. I mean he's boring right now as a generic face. But he's talented, so let's try something different.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



LightyKD said:


> Add Slater to the group and we're good!


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Knowing the wwe racist past, all this group will be is a gang that jumps people.No black person ever gets pushed, unless they are mixed with something else.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*

Are we talking Xavier Woods getting a push?
Are we talking Big E no longer being buried into irrelevancy?
Are we talking Kofi finally getting a heel turn?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Reaper said:


> You know an All-black stable whether it's serious or non-serious is still pretty racist right? I mean, the ONLY reason why those three are together is because their black. That by itself is inherently racist. Putting them in a stable is racist. Honestly speaking, jobbing them out and keeping the in the undercard is actually less racist than putting them in a stable together JUST because they're black.


Dude calm the fuck down and stop over analysing a wrestling show.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



HiddenFlaw said:


>


Wut? We need a token white guy in this group. The OG Nation had Owen Hart, we need Slater & Gator. Besides, Slater can be the crazy white guy in a group of mostly black friends. It would totally work!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I am truly excited for Heel Kofi, not jumping to conclusions yet but this could be finally what gets Kofi a big push, it has been long over due for a character change and a Heel Turn for Kofi. This will be refreshing for sure.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So should Del Rio, Hunicara and Los Matadores team up for no reason too? Fuck it throw Seth Rollins in there too since hes a Lopez.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if the news is going to get butthurt about this group.

"A group of all black men, this is racism at it's finest!"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't care if this group is racist. I don't think it is. What's really racist is the fact that with all the talented black performers in this company, only one is a stable midcarder(Big E) and everyone else is practically a jobber.

All I know is, a bunch of my favorite guys in the company are black(Titus, Henry, Truth) and if this can spotlight and get over those guys, I'm gonna be happy.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So should Del Rio, Hunicara and Los Matadores team up for no reason too? Fuck it throw Seth Rollins in there too since hes a Lopez.


And it shall be called.........Los Cartel. :vince


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Phantomdreamer said:


> I don't remember NOD being 3 jobbers?


The origional Nation were nothing special when they started, even the Rock or Rocky Maivea at the time, was a jobber when he joined, the Nation elevated that man!


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

It really is hard to care about these 3 since they have done nothing for the past few months. I really don't think this faction will be taken seriously but I tell you what if they bring back Mark Henry and put him in it maybe i will be intrigued but for now I'm not.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea because the WWE is going to shoot on themselves through this group and admit they've been racist right? The only way that would be remotely believable is if other minorities joined and the storyline actually elevated them.
> 
> Otherwise it'll look like a bunch of black jobbers playing the race card and when they fail will only serve to validate in people's minds that the WWE is fair and equitable and the black guys just can't cut it.
> 
> This has the potential to be disastrous not just for these current guys careers but for all future black talent.


You've made a lot of great points in this thread. I was excited about a NOD part two last night but the WWE isn't going to shoot on themselves. I doubt they're even using this potential group to elevate the next black talent. I don't see the next Rock in any of the wrestlers who could be in this group. I'm going to take a wait and see approach. This could work or it could go very wrong with the WWE making the stable a parody.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

It's nice they are going to do something with those guys. But a group of disgruntled black wrestlers teaming up. They have done this one to death, and given this is the PG era it will be a watered down version of they played out idea to boot. This will fail, there is little doubt in my mind. I do like that they are doing something with more mid-carders it seems. But why not have Ryder, Slater, or someone like that also in this angle... oh right... they aren't black. Who ever heard of disgruntled held down wrestlers who weren't all black lashing out?

So tell me, will this go on until they can't help but make innuendo to some local story about racial violence... then punk out when the mainstream media says it after insulting everyones intelligence by denying they meant that. (AKA like a certain Russian manager?)

I know I am being negative. But seriously how many times are they going to have the "angry black men" stable.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think it will be Nation of Domination but a new faction entirely. Hope to see Titus in there as well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Make Booker the leader dammit!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Kofi as a heel. Could it be?


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I like this new stable. Mainly because it consists of guys who have never main evented or given a real chance. Henry would be a nice add to give credibility and help these young guys.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> finally nation of domination is coming back lets go!!!!!!!!!!!


It was the same fucking shit Truth was saying a few years ago. 

- Vic


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And what? Ryback and Curtis Axel join 8-Ball and Skull to become the new DOA? Damn the WWE and their white skinhead superstars!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm wondering just how they're going to do this in regards to Kofi. I just can't see it working or people buying his HEEL turn(if it happens)


Lol. Fuck Truth.

Not Kofi's fault his dumbass wanted to get high during the push of his career.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

So Big E's preacher gimmick thing is done?

Man, WWE drops gimmicks faster than CM Punk drops his girlfriends.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This feels soooo.... sooooooo.... random... and yet so extremely intriguing. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

How did Woods enter the ring that fast, though?

He literally appeared out of nowhere :lol


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually interested. R-truth needs to join though who can add some truth:cool2 to their promos.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Hopefully we get something more on Main Event or Smackdown tonight.

Titus plz


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



AJrama said:


> Next week, nothing will happen, no new angle(s), no new members will be added, and this whole thread would have been pointless.


That would suck but the thought of that makes me laugh because of how awkward it would make Woods promo seem if it led to nothing at all. :ti

But seriously, it seems like Big E and Kofi will resist until they finally give in to Woods at or the night after SummerSlam. That is if they haven't already and I wasn't paying attention. :|


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They need to give them promo time on RAW. This has loads of potential, if anything it adds depth to the midcard and tag team division. Hopefully they add Titus to the group. I think Titus and Woods can be breakout mid-card/upper-midcard stars after this angle. Both are great on the stick and can work exciting matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think this has some potential, as long as WWE doesn't screw it up. Kofi being a heel is going to be something else, though. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kofi might surprise us. Maybe.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Titus O'Neal needs to be the Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Would be cool if Booker T becomes their official manager/mouthpiece.

If Titus doesn't join, I'd like to see him reform the PTPs with Young.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^Tony Dungy doesn't approve


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice call...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...sh-stable-work-todays-wwe-4.html#post30166297


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you think they will feud with Roman Reings and the Usos besides the white guys?


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



ctorresc04 said:


> Xavier Woods himself tweeted about the idea back in May
> 
> https://twitter.com/XavierWoodsPhD/status/466045958753886208


Did Faarooq ever actually have a championship while he was leading the Nation, or was it just Rock and D'Lo?


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Ive been hoping for a Kofi heel turn. Im also a fan of Woods and he was being wasted IMO so im all for this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



the_final_task82 said:


> Did Faarooq ever actually have a championship while he was leading the Nation, or was it just Rock and D'Lo?


Nothing for Farooq. Rock had IC and DLo was "champion of Europe"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

andromeda_1979 said:


> ^^^^^Tony Dungy doesn't approve


Coach Dungy doesn't like the gays?

I thought he was the moral compass of the NFL LOL


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kofi won't bring back the fake Jamaican accent, but it would really be interesting to see how his character translates as a heel in WWE.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my first look at this on Main Event.

I like that they're showing more aggression and Kofi's usual offense is being cut down.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The only thing that really stood out to me was him shouting out my birthday in the second video. Beyond that, it was just regular Kofi in a Jamaican accent. :side: 

I do like the idea of Booker T or Ron Simmons being a figure head for this new stable.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



Phantomdreamer said:


> I don't remember NOD being 3 jobbers?


Aside from Ron Simmons who was new and only had one feud behind him, D'lo Brown and Savio Vega were definitely jobbers.

Much more so than Kofi and Big E who are former IC champs.

Xavier will make a good manager. Kofi and Big E should hit the tag team division while Mark Henry holds the bodyguard position.

They could repackage Titus O'Neil and see how he handles a singles push.

There's a lot of possibilities with this. I just hope R-Truth doesn't turn it into the Whats Up Gang. That would be devastating.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Woods was good on Main Event. He didn't have any mic time, but his get up and presence really makes him stick out. Hopefully he really digs into the black power gimmick. I just want this faction to go balls to the wall with black power or not even bother.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Question is who's going to be the Owen Hart of the group? They got to have one obligatory white guy join halfway through, right?


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

Crush was actually the first white guy in the group. TBH it made absolutely no sense.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



luminaire said:


> Aside from Ron Simmons who was new and only had one feud behind him, D'lo Brown and Savio Vega were definitely jobbers.
> 
> Much more so than Kofi and Big E who are former IC champs.
> 
> ...


D'Lo was not a jobber at all


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

luminaire said:


> Crush was actually the first white guy in the group. TBH it made absolutely no sense.


Hehe yes you're right.. I reckon if they wanted to push the boat out Sandow could be the white guy but come out pretending to be different black characters from previous wrestling era's. Don't see them booking this somehow.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Question is who's going to be the Owen Hart of the group? They got to have one obligatory white guy join halfway through, right?


Fandango? :vince


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestleMestle said:


> Fandango? :vince


Curtis Black-sel?


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

luminaire said:


> Crush was actually the first white guy in the group. TBH it made absolutely no sense.











PG-13 were first :cool2


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



luminaire said:


> Aside from Ron Simmons who was new and only had one feud behind him, D'lo Brown and Savio Vega were definitely jobbers.
> 
> Much more so than Kofi and Big E who are former IC champs.
> 
> ...


Imagine the possibilities if they hadn't let go of Jayson Anthony "Why I pick up my phone" Paul.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



MTVDTH said:


> But The Wyatt Family's gimmick isn't 'LOLWE'REWHITE'. They have in-depth characters, same goes for the other factions you listed. Dumb comparison.


and this new group isn't "LOLwe'reBlack" either.....you are already jumping the gun thinking this group is a pro black group even though they said nothing of the sort....hell, they don't even have a name yet :no:

so if 3 friends, who happened to be black, make a group, its an extremist group....why can't we apply that same logic to the other groups? why can't we say the four horseman were a whites only group?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> and this new group isn't "LOLwe'reBlack" either.....you are already jumping the gun thinking this group is a pro black even though they said nothing of the sort....hell, they don't even have a name yet :no:
> 
> so if 3 friends, who happened to be black, make a group, its an extremist group....why can't we apply that same logic to the other groups? why can't we say the four horseman were a whites only group?


They're only friends because they're black. There's nothing thats been shown as to why they're friends. It would be like Dean Ambrose, Fandango and Ryback forming a group out of nowhere. They might be friends in real life but without something on tv to show why you'd be like "WTF that makes no sense"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If they're going to form a faction, whether it's pro black or not, they need someone to be a mouthpiece with plenty of charisma. Xavier was cool on the mic, but I think a Titus would prove to be better in the mic role. Dude is really solid and animated on the stick. Funny guy too.

Mark Henry would be a great enforcer in the group too 

In my opinion, they should treat it more as a regular faction than a "We're black and we're proud!" type thing :lol It just seems ill fitting for the times. I don't know, I think they would be better utilized outside of that role.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what if they wont be heels but just badass faces? that might happen. faces that dont take shit from no one.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> If they're going to form a faction, whether it's pro black or not, they need someone to be a mouthpiece with plenty of charisma. Xavier was cool on the mic, but I think a Titus would prove to be better in the mic role. Dude is really solid and animated on the stick. Funny guy too.
> 
> Mark Henry would be a great enforcer in the group too
> 
> In my opinion, they should treat it more as a regular faction than a "We're black and we're proud!" type thing :lol It just seems ill fitting for the times. I don't know, I think they would be better utilized outside of that role.


Or maybe bring back Faarooq to fill the mouthpiece/"leader" role, if nobody else wants it. He's pretty good at that and his "damns" get pops, so people still know who he is. Faarooq could be 100% dedicated to that role since he won't wrestle anyway, so the members can focus more on wrestling and being built. The group would gain cred with him as leader, and plenty of stables have had non-wrestling leaders. Hollywood Hogan wrestled I think 3 matched in a year once with the NWO.

Also, it "kind of" thinks long term, since then there could be a "history repeats itself" scenario where one of them eventually riles the group to mutiny, "overthrowing" Faarooq to become the new leader. It'd be a decent way to build whoever does that, the way it helped for Rock.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I want Sandow in this group SO badly.

Daquan Sandow LOL


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> and this new group isn't "LOLwe'reBlack" either.....you are already jumping the gun thinking this group is a pro black group even though they said nothing of the sort....hell, they don't even have a name yet :no:
> 
> so if 3 friends, who happened to be black, make a group, its an extremist group....why can't we apply that same logic to the other groups? why can't we say the four horseman were a whites only group?


:StephenA2

Let's be real now...

It's WWE...the only history I can go by is NOD....WWE has had no stables with all black members since.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Xavier Woods about To Lead A New Stable*



Jules Winnfield said:


> Lol. Fuck Truth.
> 
> Not Kofi's fault his dumbass wanted to get high during the push of his career.


It's going to be funny what your reaction will be *when* Truth is put in that stable. It's inevitable. 

I bet you'll continue to do your Samuel L. Jackson gimmick of saying the F-word every five seconds, too....


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

just don't have them feud with Cena or Reigns(the new Cena) and they might have potential.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dream Line-Up:

Elijah Burke
Big E
Mark Henry
Ezekiel Jackson

Rappers: R-Truth and Julius Smokes
Suits: Teddy Long, D'Lo Brown and David Otunga


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



KingLobos said:


> D'Lo was not a jobber at all


he actually debuted as a member of NOD and was pretty much there to take hits for ron. he didn't actually see a push until that chest protector and the head bobbin' thing caught on. and even then he never really went past lower mid-card


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

About time that Woods is finally being used on the mic. But I hope he isn't gonna be just a manager. Dude is only 27 years old, let him wrestle too.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

They got themselves a tag team finisher:


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

CENA=GREATNESS said:


> PG-13 were first :cool2



Sandow could be the Owen hart of the group. Enough is Enough and it's time for a change!

If Drew McIntyre was still employed then he and Heath Slater could of been the new PG 13


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

nation of jobination


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This, if done correctly could be brilliant. All for the idea and loved the mic work by Xavier Woods, the role suits him and the way he was dressed etc was awesome.

Really intrigued to see how this goes, if booked correctly it could become very very entertaining and could expand over the whole company.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Woods was great on the mic but I hope he gets to lace up and fight too. The guy is still 27

The thing is, this could get huge positively or negatively

Pros:
-1st glimpse of a heel Kofi after being a face for about 8 years
-Xavier Woods shining in that segment on RAW after being a directionless jobber
-Could be Woods and Big E's launching pad to greater heights ala Farooq and the Rock
-Gives a whole lot of guys some direction
-If they add Truth, Henry and Titus it legitimizes the group with possibly awesome promos

Cons:
-If Truth, Henry and Titus are added, it could stunt Woods' development on the mic
-If not careful, race issue could get out of hand

But I'm all for it as it gives them the opportunity to shine


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> what if they wont be heels but just badass faces? that might happen. faces that dont take shit from no one.


Yeah, I'm thinking this. I'm confused as to why everyone thinks this is automatically a heel group......


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

smarty456 said:


> Woods was great on the mic but I hope he gets to lace up and fight too. The guy is still 27
> 
> The thing is, this could get huge positively or negatively
> 
> ...


As I recall, didn't the original NOD have members that could talk themeselves? 

I wouldn't worry so much about Clarence...err, I mean Xavier in this case.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wathced main event and their match. This really has potential to be great but not getting my hopes high.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I haven't really been paying attention, so out of curiosity's sake: how do we know this is a new stable, and not just the new PTP pre-kobe joke?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> I haven't really been paying attention, so out of curiosity's sake: how do we know this is a new stable, and not just the new PTP pre-kobe joke?


Yeah i agree with that. I dont get this huge thread about what we saw on Raw has any dirtsheets confirmed it will be a stable?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

With the new aggressiveness, now should be the time to bring back five-count Big E.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2012)

This stable is what I'm the most curious about come next Monday.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This stable is too random at this point for me to care about it.

Xavier just randomly comes out and tells Kofi and Big E. to be more aggressive and not let anyone stand in their way.

Like, okay? What lead to any of this?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> This stable is too random at this point for me to care about it.
> 
> Xavier just randomly comes out and tells Kofi and Big E. to be more aggressive and not let anyone stand in their way.
> 
> Like, okay? What lead to any of this?


Obviously them not being good enough to main event or get a chance at the World Heavyweight title. Kofi has been in the same position for years and Big E isn't doing any better.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Heath Slater to be the new "nugget"? :O


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Henry wanted no part of joining them, and starts feuding with them.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> This stable is too random at this point for me to care about it.
> 
> Xavier just randomly comes out and tells Kofi and Big E. to be more aggressive and not let anyone stand in their way.
> 
> Like, okay? What lead to any of this?


The racism article by the Atlantic maybe?

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...al-bias-in-the-wwe-world-championship/374042/


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the idea of this stable but my only concern is that WHEN not IF but WHEN a PC person bitches about this storyline, it will get shut down immediately.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nation of Domination yes!!!!!!!!*



O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> Let's be real now...
> 
> It's WWE...the only history I can go by is NOD....WWE has had no stables with all black members since.


Bugs n thugs with Teddy Long, Rodney Mack, Mark Henry and Jazz.


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

It'd be funny if Slater was in there and every promo he'd accidentally say something that sounds racist and then have everyone stare at him.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

I freaking love Xavier Woods. I'm so glad they're finally doing something with him. I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I am intrigued, hopefully something special out of this.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

If they're going in the New Nation out please keep R-Truth out of it.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

have Woods/Kingston/Langston/R-Truth

If you are going to add Titus, add Darren Young as well, and Vice Versa

I def see them winning at least the Tag Belts at summerslam if not unifying the IC/USC Belts too!

I see big things for this group!

And the heel turn is definitely the kick starter that Kofi has needed for years!

R-Truth is being wasted as a face and desperately needs to be a heel and join this group!


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

On Superstars this week Byron Saxton interviewed Truth in the locker room who disagreed with what Xavier said to an extent.

I wouldn't be surprised if they take out Truth whose 'singing and dancing like a puppet' set a bad example.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

truth is gonna be the victim of the new nation, the ahmed johnson so to speak. eventually he'll probably join them.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NatePaul101 said:


> On Superstars this week Byron Saxton interviewed Truth in the locker room who disagreed with what Xavier said to an extent.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they take out Truth whose 'singing and dancing like a puppet' set a bad example.


Truth epitomizes what these guys are standing against.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

They should put in Ziggler.

Is that racist?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

When did the Big E Parker gear come out?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm very intrigued, but I think this is gonna be a 'disgruntled guys not getting a chance' as opposed to a Nation type stable.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

This video says it all for me:


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't get it. Genuinely don't understand how an all black stable can be seen as politically correct in this day and age. It's showing that black people will stick with black people. Why can't we have a mixed stable? 

I don't like the idea of it simply because it is obvious it is an all black stable, and I am not comfortable with that.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

NatePaul101 said:


> On Superstars this week Byron Saxton interviewed Truth in the locker room who disagreed with what Xavier said to an extent.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they take out Truth whose 'singing and dancing like a puppet' set a bad example.


Thank god for that...keep that joke away from this group


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

CesaroSection said:


> I don't get it. Genuinely don't understand how an all black stable can be seen as politically correct in this day and age. It's showing that black people will stick with black people. Why can't we have a mixed stable?
> 
> I don't like the idea of it simply because it is obvious it is an all black stable, and I am not comfortable with that.


How do you feel about all white stables? All white tag teams? They don't have to be mixed and there is nothing wrong with an all black stable. I think this is great and could care less about what color they all are.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

CesaroSection said:


> I don't get it. Genuinely don't understand how an all black stable can be seen as politically correct in this day and age. It's showing that black people will stick with black people. Why can't we have a mixed stable?
> 
> I don't like the idea of it simply because it is obvious it is an all black stable, and I am not comfortable with that.


Black people can only hang out with other black people when there is a white man around?

This isn't the 80s when requiring a group to have one white, one black, one Hispanic, one female, and an Asian was finally sufficient enough diversity to be PC. 

And what about all-white groups like evolution (is Batista white?) or the authority? Are you comfortable around them? If so, why the double standard? 

Lest us forget we are watching pro wrestling lol.

Would you be happier if every stable had the racial cast of the original power rangers?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't really think this is gonna be the like NoD. I don't see any of them, except Big E being able to talk like the angry black man. All 3 of them are very nerdy guys. Don't see them being able to pull it off unless they modify it significantly.
Also, the nod was very boring and it took the rock to elevate them and make them exciting. You see anyone in our era being close to the rock?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Xavier Woods is a chocolate midget......they should've had Titus O'Neil lead the faction. :bark


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Irony is that it's considered "racist" when blacks are shoved around the midcard .. but not when they come together to form an all-black stable JUST because they're black and have no other reason for being together but to exploit the race card.

In any case, I do see them as nothing more than just a goofy side-kick gimmick that doesn't really go over very well. Then again, given how high the WWE is on Big E, they might be seeing parallels between him and The Rock already. 

Big E has gotten almost the same push, hasn't he? IC within his first year. Failed first push. All black stable. 

It's not really racism, but repetition. Except that Xavier Woods is no Farooq and Big E is no Rocky Maivia.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Hope to see more tonight. Hopefully Titus and Mark join.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Hopefully they recruit either Mark Henry or Titus O'Neil. It can't be both because then it will be too many. And keep David Otunga and Darren Young away from this!!!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Naw I could see otunga doing well here with his gimmick. Xavier woods might not be a good replacement for farooq, but mark Henry might.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Nation of Domination 2.0? (Xavier Woods, Big E, Kofi Kingston)*



Resist said:


> Might as well throw in R-Truth...maybe Mark Henry comes back and becomes the leader since he was in the original


I agree I could see either one joining this group!! I'd be Happy with R truth as maybe the leader!


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Would it be disappointing if they didn't add anyone & it ends up being Xavier managing the Kof-E team? It seems unlikely, but it could happen. If they do decide to add another member and they go with the disgruntled employee route, possible candidates I think include: Kidd, Gabriel, Ryder and Hunico. Kidd & Gabriel are shown as disgruntled on NXT and this could be a way to bring them back to the main roster. Ryder is disgruntled in catering. I think they're gonna stick to the strange bedfellow pairing of Slater Gator so I didn't include Titus. As interesting as Sandow joining would be, he seems to be stuck doing the different characters routine at the moment. Henry is an option if they go with the NoD route and he serves as the mentor. I honestly don't know if these guys are face or heel yet. Their words suggest heel but they've only faced Slater Gator so far who is a comedy heel team. Just have to wait & see to see what direction it goes in tonight.

"You can not build anything on a lie, but you can build everything on the _*truth*_" - I sure hope that wasn't a reference to R-Truth joining in that app video.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Not showing any members at all or even mentioning what happened doesn't help build a story. Should I really be surprised though?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

*They explained how Xavier Woods rallied Kofi and Big E and told them "Now, we take."*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

They're not the nation of domination they're just called the black friends.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Did they do anything today besides watch the tag match? If so then that's such a waste.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Dropping the ball after one week? Come on. Ambrose wasn't on RAW tonight. Let me guess, he's buried?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Sith Rollins said:


> Did they do anything today besides watch the tag match? If so then that's such a waste.



That's their gimmick, instead of losing matches on raw, they just watch matches on raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Mikestarko said:


> Dropping the ball after one week? Come on. Ambrose wasn't on RAW tonight. Let me guess, he's buried?


I already saw that in a thread somewhere.


If they are making a bigger stable they do need to do some scouting, everyone in the thread here take a breath and relax.. Let it build slow, it sometimes helps!



TheManof1000post said:


> That's their gimmick, instead of losing matches on raw, they just watch matches on raw.


Maybe someone was already using Big E's favorite match watching random monitor in the back, one never knows.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess they're going for the slow build...

:crickets:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Mikestarko said:


> Dropping the ball after one week? Come on. *Ambrose wasn't on RAW tonight. Let me guess, he's buried?*


According to Tyrion_Lannister, yes. 

:leo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Calm your titties man. This story has just started. Wait till Mark Henry returns. Patience is virtue my friend, especially in rasslin.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Pretty retarded. They should have at least had a promo or something.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

There's always Main Event, NXT and SmackDown. Chill.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

I said this in another thread. Everyone assumes it's rehash of new NOD but what if turns out it's the much and long rumored Disgruntled Superstars faction. "Now, we take" either way would fit the bill for disgruntled or NOD faction.

I was hoping we would see another member or two possibly join tonight. Still think Henry will join as it was reported he's turning heel. R-Truth or Titus could also join. If indeed it's new NOD they should have someone join and play Owen role.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



TheManof1000post said:


> That's their gimmick, instead of losing matches on raw, they just watch matches on raw.


:lmao


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

This is a really great way to make Titus O'Neil relevant again.

Titus, R-Truth, Henry. Lots of potential members.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



JuxGiant said:


> This is a really great way to make Titus O'Neil relevant again.
> 
> Titus, R-Truth, Henry. Lots of potential members.


What's D-Lo doing? Is he still with TNA? Have a couple of vets in the faction and original NOD members in Henry and D-Lo. They could do most of the talking.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

LEL @ dropping the ball when it's the first week of them as a group. What is there to explain? Woods said everything that needed to be said last week. They're tired of being mistreated and overlooked so they're gonna change that.

And what would be the point of them coming out and cutting a promo to basically say more of the same this week. I like the fact that they had them out there scouting potential members. It shows that's that they're going with a calculated approach as opposed to another group with the "hey we're mad, so let's beat everyone up" nonsense that's been done to death.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Either slow build, or WWE already doesn't care about this....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

How can they be dropping the ball when they don't even know what they are going to do yet? We all know by now they write these shows on the fly every week. The fact they did nothing tonight but have a brief cameo appearance means that they are still making plans for them. 

Mark Henry is rumored to be joining them and i would imagine they have plans for Titus too as well given his very brief ''push'' if you could call it that just before Mania this year. They kinda owe it to him to do something with him after that. 

Big E and Kofi have no charisma. They can't carry a group. Henry and Titus can. Dunno what to make of Xavier Woods yet though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



TheManof1000post said:


> That's their gimmick, instead of losing matches on raw, they just watch matches on raw.


:lol

Yeah, they should've at least cut a promo. Standing around and "scouting" people isn't exactly great storyline progression imo.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Marrakesh said:


> How can they be dropping the ball when they don't even know what they are going to do yet? We all know by now they write these shows on the fly every week. The fact they did nothing tonight but have a brief cameo appearance means that they are still making plans for them.
> 
> Mark Henry is rumored to be joining them and i would imagine they have plans for Titus too as well given his very brief ''push'' if you could call it that just before Mania this year. They kinda owe it to him to do something with him after that.
> 
> Big E and Kofi have no charisma. They can't carry a group. Henry and Titus can. Dunno what to make of Xavier Woods yet though.


Just based off this one week, it seems as though they're going to do something with the Tag team championships?

Titus / Henry: WWEWHC
Titus / Henry: IC
Kofi + Big E: Tag Team champs
Xavier Woods: USC.

Wouldn't that be something, when all is said and done?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*

Damn, let stuff build first before making assumptions.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Remember when Miz came out on RAW and complained at the commentator booth before walking away? How everyone thought that was leading to some disgruntled employee storyline only he did it for three weeks and then disappeared again?


... yeah...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They were scouting the wrestlers in the match, lol. Are people really that dense on this forum?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Marrakesh said:


> How can they be dropping the ball when they don't even know what they are going to do yet? We all know by now they write these shows on the fly every week. The fact they did nothing tonight but have a brief cameo appearance means that they are still making plans for them.


That's exactly why people think that. Cause doesn't seem like writers know what they're doing with the group,they make stuff up last minute, and this time they just had them appear for a few mins,say/do nothing and that's it.

Based off of WWE history, people have good reason to worry about this storyline being forgotten about/ruined.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE already dropping the ball on the new NOD*



Hawkke said:


> I already saw that in a thread somewhere.
> 
> 
> If they are making a bigger stable they do need to do some scouting, everyone in the thread here take a breath and relax.. Let it build slow, it sometimes helps!
> ...


Maybe the whole point of this group is to remind Big E that he works here and that it isnt necessary to bring his cable box with him to every arena, he can just watch for free at ringside. 

Brilliant gimmick if you ask me.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

I love Big E and Kofi's tag team finisher. Looks brutal

Hope we get to see more of that


----------



## randomaccess (Oct 1, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Did they do anything today besides watch the tag match? If so then that's such a waste.



No way man: they are either recruiting or scoping out the competition: master move by Xavier Woods and his PHD in (Child) "Psychology" 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

They had a small "interview" backstage. 

It's basically Woods/Kofi saying creative hasn't figured out what to do next. :side:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

am I the only one digging this new stable?


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally! Xavier brought up a point Ive been saying for so long on Main Event, "If Kofi is a 10 Intercontinental/US Champion, why has he never recieved a WWE World Heavyweight Title shot?" Im loving this stable. I really hope it elevates all 3 of them!


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

I just hope that this leads to R-Truth mouthing off about _*"conspiracies!"*_ again.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't Call Me Paul said:


> I just hope that this leads to R-Truth mouthing off about _*"conspiracies!"*_ again.


Or maybe they'd go down separate roads with the stable doing one thing and Truth doing another(with the conspiracy stuff) and eventually they came together.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely a heel stable but having Woods blatantly lie about Kofi getting boo'd at MITB is kinda funny.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

If R-truth joins this stable, I'd like him to be known as Ron Killings.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Please don't ruin this before it starts by adding R-Truth....Please don't. Or at least change his entire gimmick. It makes me cringe....


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah R-truth needs a big time gimmick change. Rapping while going to the ring makes me cringe.


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm curious about this mainly to see a heel Kofi. He's been a stagned face for what, 6 years? Since he fucking joined the company? 

Remember that small feud he had with Orton in late 09 before Orton buried him? Kofi was actually entertaining, cut a good promo. He was more vicious, angry. I really liked that for awhile. 

So I'm hoping for good things here, it's hard to trust the writing team but oh well.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Spot opened up on the roster for a stable after The Shield's implosion. I hope they can make something of this, but out of all of them I can't really see any charisma to make them a big time stable like The Shield. 

I just want their entrance to be Big E coming out first, saying this then the music plays...






ITS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd rather he stay out of it altogether, but if R-Truth absolutely must get involved, he needs to be completely repackaged. Currently, he reminds me of what 80-year-old white people in Wyoming picture when they imagine a black guy.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Vince lives in Connecticut, not Wyoming. Lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys are still hoping for a stable? Looks pretty clear it's a Big E/Kofi team with Dr Woods as the manager. Prob get a couple of title shots and disband. Kofi-Big E one on one on the HIAC pre show.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Spot opened up on the roster for a stable after The Shield's implosion. I hope they can make something of this, but out of all of them I can't really see any charisma to make them a big time stable like The Shield.
> 
> I just want their entrance to be Big E coming out first, saying this then the music plays...
> 
> ...



I think they have a lot of charisma, let Xavier do the micwork for the biggest part, let Kofi play an arrogant heel, let Big E be the muscles and then you have a good beginning. I think Kofi can be a great heel, same goes for Xavier and Big E. And maybe they could have Big E do some micwork, because if he would talk in that priest-like way like he did back during that feud with Rusev, that would fit in with Woods' way of talking.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

There's something about stables that is just a bit better than tag teams, so I would like to see at least one more person in this stable. I'd be equally delighted with either Henry or Titus, but I think having Mark Henry involved would possibly overwhelm or usurp Xavier Woods being at the helm. In any case, they are all pretty talented, so I sincerely hope this is not an afterthought.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is why the WWE forces white chicken shit like Sheamus, The Big Show, The Dust Brothers, Randy Orton and John Cena down our throats!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

dougnums said:


> Vince lives in Connecticut, not Wyoming. Lol


R-Truth probably thinks he lives in Wyoming though.


----------



## TooStrong4u2 (Apr 8, 2014)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> I think they have a lot of charisma, let Xavier do the micwork for the biggest part, let Kofi play an arrogant heel, let Big E be the muscles and then you have a good beginning. I think Kofi can be a great heel,


Haha seriously?? Kofi can be a great heel? Hes way too goofy. His entrance is goofy, his BOOM BOOM is goofy. Theres no way anyone would take him seriously as a heel and he wont generate any heat at all. Heck even Heath Slater generates more heat than Kofi would. If they want a heel character they should recruit R Truth. Atleast that will be a lot more believable.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Kofi as a heel would be interesting to watch.

It's hard for me to believe Big E in this from all the interviews he does where he's a giant teddy bear nice guy :


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TooStrong4u2 said:


> Haha seriously?? Kofi can be a great heel? Hes way too goofy. His entrance is goofy, his BOOM BOOM is goofy. Theres no way anyone would take him seriously as a heel and he wont generate any heat at all. Heck even Heath Slater generates more heat than Kofi would. If they want a heel character they should recruit R Truth. Atleast that will be a lot more believable.


You're probably used to his face character, which I can't blame you for. Look at this vid and see if he's still goofy.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I'm very excited to watch The Nation of Regurgitation lose a bunch of matches and all get future-endeavored by the end of year.


----------

